# Couldn’t Pass Up the Hilton Hawaiian Village Kamaaina Special



## slip (Dec 20, 2020)

I was talking to a sales person at work and she told me about the Kamaaina discount available at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. Occupancy is still very low so we booked 12-24-20 to 12-27-20.

We have never stayed there and would have never tried it or spent the money, especially over Christmas with out the special rate.

We ended out booking a regular room in the Rainbow Tower with a king bed and Oceanfront. We got free parking, no resort fee and it was $207 a night.

Everything fell into place with this. Still hardly any visitors in Waikiki and I get Christmas Eve off. Plus it’s great that Christmas is on a Friday this year.

So we get a long Christmas weekend that we’ll be able to take a short stroll to the beach.


----------



## crf450x (Dec 20, 2020)

Thats a great deal because parking by itself is around $50/day. Enjoy Christmas there. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 20, 2020)

The special is only for locals, I assume.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 20, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> The special is only for locals, I assume.


That's what a kamaaina discout is, residents of Hawaii.  Or are you saying you think it's just for local residents? Like those who live on Oahu, or just Honolulu?


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2020)

Yes, it’s a staycation type rate. I believe you have to be a Hawaii resident.

Even though it’s not far from where we live, we figured we wouldn’t have a chance to stay there over Christmas this cheap ever again so we just booked it. My wife has wanted to stay there so this was our chance.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 20, 2020)

slip said:


> I was talking to a sales person at work and she told me about the Kamaaina discount available at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. Occupancy is still very low so we booked 12-24-20 to 12-27-20.
> 
> We have never stayed there and would have never tried it or spent the money, especially over Christmas with out the special rate.
> 
> ...



That is a nice deal.  The Kamaaina means people of the land and is only for residents of Hawaii.  Many of the shops in Hawaii give a 10% or more Kamaaina discount all the time.  I have gotten some myself even though we don't live there since we stay so long and go back there so often they think we do live there.  We have stayed in the Rainbow Tower a number of times.  You won't have to take a short stroll to the beach from the Rainbow Tower, it is on the Beach.  Enjoy.  

Hopefully the Tropics Restaurant has opened and you can eat outside on the Beach.  During the good old days(before Covid) they always had music groups playing there in the late afternoon and evening.


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> That is a nice deal.  The Kamaaina means people of the land and is only for residents of Hawaii.  Many of the shops in Hawaii give a 10% or more Kamaaina discount all the time.  I have gotten some myself even though we don't live there since we stay so long and go back there so often they think we do live there.  We have stayed in the Rainbow Tower a number of times.  You won't have to take a short stroll to the beach from the Rainbow Tower, it is on the Beach.  Enjoy.
> 
> Hopefully the Tropics Restaurant has opened and you can eat outside on the Beach.  During the good old days(before Covid) they always had music groups playing there in the late afternoon and evening.



That’s why we chose Rainbow tower, easy walking for my wife. We’ll enjoy the lanai too. She has been going to physical therapy a couple times a week and she says it painful but she is starting to loosen up a little.

I’m curious to see how many people will be there being Christmas. We’ll see.

We have gotten some other Kamaaina discounts since we’ve been here. Mostly restaurants since we would eat out when things were open. Not too much for a while.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 21, 2020)

Have a wonderful stay. The latest kamaaina rates are good through May  .

From https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020...lage-reopens-as-isle-tourism-slowly-recovers/
_Hilton also is offering kamaaina a nightly rate of $164 for stays through May 31. The rate waives the resort charge and includes free self-parking for one vehicle, 10% off of lagoon toy rentals from Waikiki Beach Activities, 20% off select spa treatments and 20% off Blue Water Shrimp and Seafood._​​_Visit HiltonHawaiian Village.com/kamaaina to book the Kamaaina Package._​


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Have a wonderful stay. The latest kamaaina rates are good through May  .
> 
> From https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020...lage-reopens-as-isle-tourism-slowly-recovers/
> _Hilton also is offering kamaaina a nightly rate of $164 for stays through May 31. The rate waives the resort charge and includes free self-parking for one vehicle, 10% off of lagoon toy rentals from Waikiki Beach Activities, 20% off select spa treatments and 20% off Blue Water Shrimp and Seafood._​​_Visit HiltonHawaiian Village.com/kamaaina to book the Kamaaina Package._​



I think that means they are thinking it’s going to be slow for a while. We are really only going because we would never want to pay the regular rates for Christmas. It will be fun.

We are going to be doing FaceTime with our Kids and some of my brothers and sisters during the holiday so it should be fun.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 21, 2020)

The Rainbow Tower oceanfront hotel rooms face Diamond head. It’s a very nice view.


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> The Rainbow Tower oceanfront hotel rooms face Diamond head. It’s a very nice view.



For us, it will be nice to have a lanai too. We don’t have one in our condo. We can se the back half of Diamond Head from our condo but this view will be much nicer. It will be nice to just walk out onto the beach.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 21, 2020)

slip said:


> That’s why we chose Rainbow tower, easy walking for my wife. We’ll enjoy the lanai too. She has been going to physical therapy a couple times a week and she says it painful but she is starting to loosen up a little.
> 
> I’m curious to see how many people will be there being Christmas. We’ll see.
> 
> We have gotten some other Kamaaina discounts since we’ve been here. Mostly restaurants since we would eat out when things were open. Not too much for a while.


Checked a friend in this weekend at lagoon for a couple nights.  Front desk told us the resort hotels are 10% occupied and the timeshare towers are at 50% occupancy.


----------



## JanT (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey @frank808,

Hope all is well there!  It is cold here in Texas and we’re dreaming of our time at KoOlina.  Wishing we could go back.  LoL  Is occupancy still crazy there?


frank808 said:


> Checked a friend in this weekend at lagoon for a couple nights.  Front desk told us the resort hotels are 10% occupied and the timeshare towers are at 50% occupancy.


----------



## GrampyBill (Dec 21, 2020)

Looking forward to you sharing your stay with those of us who can’t be there. Keep those pics and posts coming . Thanks.


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2020)

GrampyBill said:


> Looking forward to you sharing your stay with those of us who can’t be there. Keep those pics and posts coming . Thanks.



Yes, I’ll definitely post some pictures and short videos here. First time there for us so it will all be new for us.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 21, 2020)

slip said:


> That’s why we chose Rainbow tower, easy walking for my wife. We’ll enjoy the lanai too. She has been going to physical therapy a couple times a week and she says it painful but she is starting to loosen up a little.
> 
> I’m curious to see how many people will be there being Christmas. We’ll see.
> 
> We have gotten some other Kamaaina discounts since we’ve been here. Mostly restaurants since we would eat out when things were open. Not too much for a while.



I would be interested to know how many people are there.  You probably know that the property is huge with 8 major apartment/hotel buildings.  We usually stay in the Lagoon Tower timeshare building for as many as 4 months which is on the other side of the Great Lawn from the Rainbow Tower.  Enjoy your stay, we always do.   While you might like it there better without so many people for us it would be sad since we are so accoustomed to the vibe when the place is full and hopping with music and events all the time.  Many of our friends that work there have been laid off and have not yet been called back since the place isn't up to census yet.


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> I would be interested to know how many people are there.  You probably know that the property is huge with 8 major apartment/hotel buildings.  We usually stay in the Lagoon Tower timeshare building for as many as 4 months which is on the other side of the Great Lawn from the Rainbow Tower.  Enjoy your stay, we always do.   While you might like it there better without so many people for us it would be sad since we are so accoustomed to the vibe when the place is full and hopping with music and events all the time.  Many of our friends that work there have been laid off and have not yet been called back since the place isn't up to census yet.



I’ll try to find out occupancy when we check in. There are some places that have started to have some live music around Waikiki. I know the Imperial has live music daily so I would think they would have also. We’ll see.

We’re looking forward to our mini vacation.  It should be fun.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 22, 2020)

HHV has a webcam - https://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/webcam/

Here’s today’s photo from the webcam


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> HHV has a webcam - https://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/webcam/
> 
> Here’s today’s photo from the webcam
> 
> View attachment 30212



Let’s see if my view will be similar? Mahalo for the link.

I was nice and sunny when I got home today. I have some buildings blocking a view of HHV but was a nice evening.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 23, 2020)

slip said:


> Let’s see if my view will be similar? Mahalo for the link.
> 
> I was nice and sunny when I got home today. I have some buildings blocking a view of HHV but was a nice evening.
> View attachment 30230


What building is your condo in? We’re in the market for something.


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2020)

deleted


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2020)

csodjd said:


> What building is your condo in? We’re in the market for something.



We are in Aloha Lani on the Ala Wai Canal. The units are small but we do have covered parking and the location is great.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 23, 2020)

I believe the Grand Hyatt Kauai Resort in Poipu Kauai also frequently offers Kamaaina Rates. I guess Patti and I act, dress, and talk so laid back we are frequently asked in Bars and Restaurants on Kauai if we are Kamaaina for the Bill. We are honest and say no.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 23, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Kamaaina


What makes someone Kamaaina? Having a driver's license in Hawaii? Owning in Hawaii? From a tax/IRS perspective living in a state 6 months+1 day makes you a "resident" for tax purposes. What's the measure for residents of Hawaii considering you Kamaaina?


----------



## HGVC Lover (Dec 23, 2020)

csodjd said:


> What makes someone Kamaaina? Having a driver's license in Hawaii? Owning in Hawaii? From a tax/IRS perspective living in a state 6 months+1 day makes you a "resident" for tax purposes. What's the measure for residents of Hawaii considering you Kamaaina?



As usual in Hawaiian language '_kama'aina'_ has a common meaning and a literal meaning.

The common meaning to many is that merchants set a low bar and usually any customer with a _Hawai‘i driver's license_ is _kama'aina_ and they will offer them
a discount.  Owning property in Hawaii does not necessarily make you _kama'aina_ nor how many days you stay there or live there.

Most locals say it means “child of the land” but note that_ ‘ai _also means “food plant,” often specifically referring to _kalo,_ from which _poi,_ the quintessential Hawaiian staple, derives. In Polynesian creation legends, _kalo_ is the older brother of Man; its cultivation is also a spiritual and cultural obligation.

Literally, _kama‘aina_ means "I am a child of that which feeds me," "I therefore have a duty to it. I need to _malama _[care for] that which sustains me.”

In other words, _kama‘aina_ isn’t so much about bloodlines and birthplace, as about a fully intentional way to live.  You will often hear this philosophy expressed in the daily living habits of residents and locals in Hawaii.

*It’s about loving the ‘aina more than the discount.*


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> I believe the Grand Hyatt Kauai Resort in Poipu Kauai also frequently offers Kamaaina Rates. I guess Patti and I act, dress, and talk so laid back we are frequently asked in Bars and Restaurants on Kauai if we are Kamaaina for the Bill. We are honest and say no.



I have gotten Kamaaina discounts on Kauai before also and that was before we moved. Many times we weren’t even asked. It was just deduced from the Bill. I inquired about it a couple times and one time they noticed my tattoo that says Kauai, Aloha Aina and the other time they just assumed. I get it often now when I am on the other islands because I am working and have a work shirt on. I have gotten up to 30% off.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 23, 2020)

slip said:


> tattoo that says Kauai, Aloha Aina


Well, gotta admit that's a clue.


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2020)

I checked in through the app today. I can’t remember the room number but we are on the 28th floor and on the ocean end in the corner on the lagoon side. There were other rooms available all over so if my wife doesn’t like it, I’m sure we can move.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 23, 2020)

slip said:


> I checked in through the app today. I can’t remember the room number but we are on the 28th floor and on the ocean end in the corner on the lagoon side. There were other rooms available all over so if my wife doesn’t like it, I’m sure we can move.


We're just over a month away. My wife is getting nervous. I expect I will, and probably her and I will both have been vaccinated by then. The 19 year old, she's on her own. No kissing the locals!


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 24, 2020)

slip said:


> I checked in through the app today. I can’t remember the room number but we are on the 28th floor and on the ocean end in the corner on the lagoon side. There were other rooms available all over so if my wife doesn’t like it, I’m sure we can move.


If it’s the corner unit on the Marina side, you’ll have this view.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 24, 2020)

csodjd said:


> We're just over a month away. My wife is getting nervous. I expect I will, and probably her and I will both have been vaccinated by then. The 19 year old, she's on her own. No kissing the locals!




You must be active first responders, doctors, in an assisted living facility, or in a prison to have both shots so soon.


----------



## zentraveler (Dec 24, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> You must be active first responders, doctors, in an assisted living facility, or in a prison to have both shots so soon.



Or be over 75.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 24, 2020)

Here’s some YouTube videos of the view on the Diamond Head side

Room 1113 - Diamond Head side






Room 3017 - Diamond Head side






Room 2127 - Diamond Head side (corner room furthest away from the ocean)






Room 1101 - Diamond Head side (corner room closest to the ocean)






Drone Footage of The Rainbow Tower in Honolulu


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2020)

alwysonvac said:


> Here’s some YouTube videos of the view on the Diamond Head side
> 
> Room 1113 - Diamond Head side
> 
> ...



I’ll be posting my own video here tomorrow to show what we ended up with. Sounds like my wife wants to see the lagoon so we should be good.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 24, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> You must be active first responders, doctors, in an assisted living facility, or in a prison to have both shots so soon.


Just got paroled so I missed that one.  Naw, just an ordinary doctor that cannot avoid direct contact with Covid infected individuals In the ordinary course. Same priority as dentists.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 24, 2020)

zentraveler said:


> Or be over 75.


We both have every intention of qualifying on those grounds some day.


----------



## amyhwang (Dec 24, 2020)

Slip, enjoy your staycation!  We lived on Oahu from 1995-1998 (husband was a Marine, and thankfully in HQ Battalion so didn’t deploy ever as he was a lawyer).  We got Kamaaina stickers on our military ID, and did stays on the discount at other islands and in Waikiki (it was $99 back then).  His favorite was the Moana, where we had a ritual of just going over for Sunday afternoon drinks and listening to the music there (the staff knew us well), and often pupus.  When we did the moving stay (TDA I think, gosh I forget), they get very picky on the paperwork needed for us to stay at the Moana 10 days prior to housing assignment.  Of course, that first time they put us in the smallest room they could, lol.  Your room sounds amazing, and hope you and your wife will have a nice time!


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2020)

amyhwang said:


> Slip, enjoy your staycation!  We lived on Oahu from 1995-1998 (husband was a Marine, and thankfully in HQ Battalion so didn’t deploy ever as he was a lawyer).  We got Kamaaina stickers on our military ID, and did stays on the discount at other islands and in Waikiki (it was $99 back then).  His favorite was the Moana, where we had a ritual of just going over for Sunday afternoon drinks and listening to the music there (the staff knew us well), and often pupus.  When we did the moving stay (TDA I think, gosh I forget), they get very picky on the paperwork needed for us to stay at the Moana 10 days prior to housing assignment.  Of course, that first time they put us in the smallest room they could, lol.  Your room sounds amazing, and hope you and your wife will have a nice time!



It’s nice you were able to take advantage of some of the offers. We are going to pack a few things soon and grab some lunch. Then we will head over and see what we have. Should be fun.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 24, 2020)

And once again, Jeff, you struggle to find a way to have a good time there.  Bummer.  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## linsj (Dec 24, 2020)

This is one of my favorite hotels, and @slip I'm so jealous you're spending the weekend there. Please report on whether restaurants and stores are open or not. And have a great time.


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2020)

linsj said:


> This is one of my favorite hotels, and @slip I'm so jealous you're spending the weekend there. Please report on whether restaurants and stores are open or not. And have a great time.



Will do kind of curious myself. We had originally planned on making a Ham here at home. We haven’t made any other plans yet so we’ll see.


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2020)

Well we made it. After the long trip, I got in line to check in.

It wasn’t very busy and it took about 15 minutes before they checked someone in but then right after that another finished and I was up to the desk. The other people must have been having issues because I was done quick. He said I did a great job picking our unit. We talked a minute about me being so close and where we lived. Then he have me my keys and we were off.

I should have let my wife stay by the checkin but she came with me and parked so she had to walk a long way(for her) to our room.

My wife loves it with the two lanai’s. Here’s some pictures and I did make a video that I will post shortlisted.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 24, 2020)

Great room!  Nice choice, Jeff. Love the views.

Dave


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 24, 2020)

slip said:


> Well we made it. After the long trip, I got in line to check in.
> 
> It wasn’t very busy and it took about 15 minutes before they checked someone in but then right after that another finished and I was up to the desk. The other people must have been having issues because I was done quick. He said I did a great job picking our unit. We talked a minute about me being so close and where we lived. Then he have me my keys and we were off.
> 
> ...


Nice pictures.  We get a similar view of the Marina and the Eva Beach shore line from the rooms we stay at in the Lagoon Tower next door.  You have a much better view of the ocean than we usually get.  I see that another victim of the coronavirus is the Shrimp Truck that usually parks at the end of the beach area between the Lagoon and the Ocean.  You probably would have been able to get a couple of nice shrimp dinners if he was still there.


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2020)

Here’s a short video of the room and view.


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2020)

My wife phoned in an order for some sandwiches at CJ’s and I just brought them back to the room for tonight. We ate on the lanai and watched the sunset. The evening sky has a nice glow tonight.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2020)

linsj said:


> This is one of my favorite hotels, and @slip I'm so jealous you're spending the weekend there. Please report on whether restaurants and stores are open or not. And have a great time.



We haven’t been around much yet but so far CJ’s, Round Table Pizza, Lapperts, Blue Water Shrimp are all open. We will go around more tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2020)

This rainbow was so big this morning I couldn’t get it all in one picture.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2020)

Beach is packed for Christmas.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2020)

@Tamaradarann , I can certainly see the appeal here. Close to everything and you don’t even have to leave if you don’t want to. Plus it’s close to everything when you do leave. We are definitely enjoying it more since there are less people here.

We are being lazy today so far. We Skype’d with our daughter for a couple hours and are only starting to move around for the day. There is some rain passing through now so when that passes, we will go down to the beach and walk a little more if my wife is up to it.

We will probably do an earlier dinner and then Skype my son when we return. So far so good.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 25, 2020)

slip said:


> @Tamaradarann , I can certainly see the appeal here. Close to everything and you don’t even have to leave if you don’t want to. Plus it’s close to everything when you do leave. We are definitely enjoying it more since there are less people here.
> 
> We are being lazy today so far. We Skype’d with our daughter for a couple hours and are only starting to move around for the day. There is some rain passing through now so when that passes, we will go down to the beach and walk a little more if my wife is up to it.
> 
> We will probably do an earlier dinner and then Skype my son when we return. So far so good.



When is it full it is busy but it is not quite as crowded as what is called Downtown Waikiki.  The beach is less crowded and the huge Hale Koa Resort/Fort DeRussey Park area helps keep it less crowded on the South, East and North-East.  

Did you get a change to check out Tropics Restaurant yet?  It is directly on property East of the Rainbow Tower under the Alii Tower.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> When is it full it is busy but it is not quite as crowded as what is called Downtown Waikiki.  The beach is less crowded and the huge Hale Koa Resort/Fort DeRussey Park area helps keep it less crowded on the South, East and North-East.
> 
> Did you get a change to check out Tropics Restaurant yet?  It is directly on property East of the Rainbow Tower under the Alii Tower.



No, not yet. We are waiting for the rain to pass. It looks to break here in a few minutes. Then we will take a little walk. If my wife can’t go far, I will go back down and check things out a bit.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> When is it full it is busy but it is not quite as crowded as what is called Downtown Waikiki.  The beach is less crowded and the huge Hale Koa Resort/Fort DeRussey Park area helps keep it less crowded on the South, East and North-East.
> 
> Did you get a change to check out Tropics Restaurant yet?  It is directly on property East of the Rainbow Tower under the Alii Tower.



Just went by Tropic’s and it looks closed.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2020)

Light rain coming and going a lot through the day. We still got out and took a little walk. Got my wife out on the beach. She had to have her Dairy Queen that she hasn’t had in a couple years now.


----------



## slip (Dec 25, 2020)

After our walk today I knew I would be doing take out for dinner. Wifey Baby decided on Round Table Pizza. We got a King Arthur and a Oriental Garlic Chicken Supreme. The typical Traditional Christmas Dinner.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hopefully some Leftovers for Breakfast.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Hopefully some Leftovers for Breakfast.



And lunch, that was the idea. 
We’ll go out for one more dinner here tomorrow.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 26, 2020)

slip said:


> Just went by Tropic’s and it looks closed.
> View attachment 30333


Too bad Tropics is closed.  As you can see the location is the best on the property for food or drinks.  I walk by it every morning when I walk down to the Duke's Statue.  They have music in the late afternoon so I like to bring my own drink in a coffee cup and sit on the beach in the late afternoon when it is cooler listen to music, read, and perhaps watch the sunset.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 26, 2020)

slip said:


> After our walk today I knew I would be doing take out for dinner. Wifey Baby decided on Round Table Pizza. We got a King Arthur and a Oriental Garlic Chicken Supreme. The typical Traditional Christmas Dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30343View attachment 30344


I like the taste of Round Table Pizza but they don't use Mozzarella Cheese.  They use a 4 cheese blend that is much saltier.  I can't handle the salt.   Did you ever try the Pizza from the little Pizza window outside of Rivals Lounge on Kuhio.  They sell slices or pies from the window but also you can get it inside of Rivals.  We found it to be the closest thing the New York Pizza and you know since we are from NY for us nothing compares to our Pizza.  The kind that you can fold 2 slices over if you want to a walk like John Travolla did in the opening of movie Saturday Night Fever.  We don't like what we call the Hawaii Thin Cracker Pizza.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 26, 2020)

slip said:


> This rainbow was so big this morning I couldn’t get it all in one picture.
> View attachment 30325View attachment 30326


Wonderful Christmas morning surprise.
A rainbow while at the rainbow tower.


----------



## linsj (Dec 26, 2020)

@slip, thanks for all the pictures. Love the rainbow! 

Are stores on the property open? I'm guessing ABC Store is, but what about the others?


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> I like the taste of Round Table Pizza but they don't use Mozzarella Cheese.  They use a 4 cheese blend that is much saltier.  I can't handle the salt.   Did you ever try the Pizza from the little Pizza window outside of Rivals Lounge on Kuhio.  They sell slices or pies from the window but also you can get it inside of Rivals.  We found it to be the closest thing the New York Pizza and you know since we are from NY for us nothing compares to our Pizza.  The kind that you can fold 2 slices over if you want to a walk like John Travolla did in the opening of movie Saturday Night Fever.  We don't like what we call the Hawaii Thin Cracker Pizza.



I had around Table once when I first arrived. I didn’t even have our apartment yet, I was still in the hotel. I like it but I know what you mean about pizza. There are any great placing an all of Hawaii.

That Pizza window is the Slice of Waikiki and its about a block from our apartment. We do like that. There was a new place that opened just before COVID started right next to the Lay Low on Kuhio. I want to say it was called Uncle Sal’s NY style pizza. That was really good. I know I went when it was take out only months ago but I think they are closed now. Not totally positive on that.

I’m originally from Chicago and O do like deep dish but my old neighbor on the south side had a ton of small Mom an Pa Pizza places and they were all good. But they were sliced Chicago style on squares. 

I think the best pizza I have had on Hawaii is Dollies in Kahana on Maui. Close second is the pizza place in the Harbor Mall, Poetry’s Pizza. That’s another New York style.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2020)

linsj said:


> @slip, thanks for all the pictures. Love the rainbow!
> 
> Are stores on the property open? I'm guessing ABC Store is, but what about the others?



It’s hit or miss. Actually, the only ABC store open is in Kalia Tower. Some of the clothes shops are open and some aren’t. I am going to guess 50% are open but that could be changing daily.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 26, 2020)

slip said:


> It’s hit or miss. Actually, the only ABC store open is in Kalia Tower. Some of the clothes shops are open and some aren’t. I am going to guess 50% are open but that could be changing daily.


I’m wondering that... as they gain confidence that tourism is restarting and the Governor won’t shut it down, will they start opening up more? 

There is something of a symbiotic relationship between HHV and the stores/restaurants on and around its grounds such that it benefits each for the other to be operating. Wonder if HHV will or does subsidize them via reduced rent, etc.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2020)

csodjd said:


> I’m wondering that... as they gain confidence that tourism is restarting and the Governor won’t shut it down, will they start opening up more?
> 
> There is something of a symbiotic relationship between HHV and the stores/restaurants on and around its grounds such that it benefits each for the other to be operating. Wonder if HHV will or does subsidize them via reduced rent, etc.



I don’t know how they are handling that with the stores. HHV didn’t open until 12-15-20, I believe so it will take a while to get back in the swing of things. The businesses may have to weigh opening with the occupancy that they are seeing since opening.

I don’t know for sure how it will work but it certainly is not crowded here or in Waikiki.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2020)

I finally made it to the ABC store. The one open was actually on the Tapa tower. We needed some water and I grabbed a few other things while I was there.

The more I walk around, the more I stand by stores being about 50% open. Not much going on. It’s cloudy here today so many people could be out and about. All the beaches here and in the surrounding area are pretty empty.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 26, 2020)

slip said:


> I finally made it to the ABC store. The one open was actually on the Tapa tower. We needed some water and I grabbed a few other things while I was there.
> 
> The more I walk around, the more I stand by stores being about 50% open. Not much going on. It’s cloudy here today so many people could be out and about. All the beaches here and in the surrounding area are pretty empty.
> 
> View attachment 30372View attachment 30373View attachment 30374View attachment 30375View attachment 30376View attachment 30377


I see tables at the Tapa outdoor bar area. Is that open? Can you sit outside and have a Mai Tai or whatever?


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2020)

csodjd said:


> I see tables at the Tapa outdoor bar area. Is that open? Can you sit outside and have a Mai Tai or whatever?



No, it is closed. Some people were sitting there resting.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2020)

Another short video from the lanai’s. Today has been even more cloudy and overcast than yesterday. Intermittent rain throughout the day. Took a short walk with my wife this morning and then another by myself later. Not many people checking in so it’s still slow here.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2020)

My wife took pictures of some sand art today. The first one was changed to the second one a couple hours later.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2020)

Tired my wife out with the walk early this afternoon so I got takeout from Blue Water Shrimp. I must admit, it was really good.
I wanted the Opakapaka but they work out so I had the fish and chips. My wife had the Polynesian BBQ Chicken and we shared an order of the Alaskan Snow Crab. All were very good.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2020)

On the way out to get dinner. When I went by the checkin line, it went all the way back to the Rainbow Tower. It was looong. And the line for the elevator almost mane it back to the checkin line. Luckily, when I came back with dinner the elevator line was only a couple people and didn’t take long at all. The checkin line looked like it hadn’t moved.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 26, 2020)

slip said:


> I finally made it to the ABC store. The one open was actually on the Tapa tower. We needed some water and I grabbed a few other things while I was there.
> 
> The more I walk around, the more I stand by stores being about 50% open. Not much going on. It’s cloudy here today so many people could be out and about. All the beaches here and in the surrounding area are pretty empty.
> 
> View attachment 30372View attachment 30373View attachment 30374View attachment 30375View attachment 30376View attachment 30377



Is that the HHV at 4AM in the morning!!  I have never seen it that empty even at 1AM or 6 AM in the morning.  This is the peak Christmas Week.  I think for things to start to perk up in Waikki the vaccine will need to be flowing to many more people.


----------



## slip (Dec 26, 2020)

Suns down now and it’s a peaceful evening.



The


----------



## csodjd (Dec 26, 2020)

slip said:


> Suns down now and it’s a peaceful evening.
> 
> View attachment 30391The


From Lagoon Tower oceanview rooms we've always had the Diamond Head side, never the harbor view. Seems we get to watch the sunrise, but don't see sunset except when we are oceanfront. Any thoughts/preferences?


----------



## slip (Dec 27, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Is that the HHV at 4AM in the morning!!  I have never seen it that empty even at 1AM or 6 AM in the morning.  This is the peak Christmas Week.  I think for things to start to perk up in Waikki the vaccine will need to be flowing to many more people.



Yes, it’s very different here now. I think it will take a while even after the vaccine. People aren’t going to have much money either. Not to mention Japan. They will have to lift their 14 day quarantine also. It does amaze me that this is Christmas weekend.

We were talking about it again this evening and we are glad we took advantage of this unique opportunity. We had a great time.


----------



## slip (Dec 27, 2020)

csodjd said:


> From Lagoon Tower oceanview rooms we've always had the Diamond Head side, never the harbor view. Seems we get to watch the sunrise, but don't see sunset except when we are oceanfront. Any thoughts/preferences?



This is my only visit so not a lot of perspective here but we mostly go to Waikiki Beach when we go to the beach and we can see Diamond Head from our apartment so the Harbor view was nice but the second oceanfront lanai really made the view for us.

Id our kids were with us though, I would have chosen the Diamond Head side since they aren’t used to seeing that view.

I chose this room from the Hilton App and I started at the 31st floor and worked my way down. My wife likes the higher floors. I think I looked all the way down to the 15th flor and this was the only corner unit that wasn’t an upgrade. When I had Hilton choose the room they had us on the 9th floor. We would definitely take this unit again.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 27, 2020)

slip said:


> This is my only visit so not a lot of perspective here but we mostly go to Waikiki Beach when we go to the beach and we can see Diamond Head from our apartment so the Harbor view was nice but the second oceanfront lanai really made the view for us.
> 
> Id our kids were with us though, I would have chosen the Diamond Head side since they aren’t used to seeing that view.
> 
> I chose this room from the Hilton App and I started at the 31st floor and worked my way down. My wife likes the higher floors. I think I looked all the way down to the 15th flor and this was the only corner unit that wasn’t an upgrade. When I had Hilton choose the room they had us on the 9th floor. We would definitely take this unit again.


We always try and avoid the middle floors because they present an elevator challenge. Probably less an issue now, but in the busy days it was. I found the “trick” was to take an elevator to the top, then down from there. When you’re on ~15, trying to get down, by the time the elevator would get down to your floor it was always full.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 27, 2020)

csodjd said:


> From Lagoon Tower oceanview rooms we've always had the Diamond Head side, never the harbor view. Seems we get to watch the sunrise, but don't see sunset except when we are oceanfront. Any thoughts/preferences?



When on the Diamond Head I don't really think you are getting to watch the actual Sunrise from the earth up since I believe that there are buildings in the way.  On the Harbor View Side you do get to watch the Sunset down to the earth "most" of the year.  We usually stay in a Studio without a Lanai so in November-February you can't see the Sunset since you are not sticking out from the building.  When March comes around you can see it beautifully going into the Ocean on a clear day.  In a 1 or 2 BR unit you probably can see in most of the time but I don't know this time on the year when the days are the shortest and the Sun sets earlier and more to the East.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 27, 2020)

csodjd said:


> We always try and avoid the middle floors because they present an elevator challenge. Probably less an issue now, but in the busy days it was. I found the “trick” was to take an elevator to the top, then down from there. When you’re on ~15, trying to get down, by the time the elevator would get down to your floor it was always full.



That is a Lagoon Tower problem.  Since the Lagoon Tower was the Lagoon Apartments when it was built there is no service elevator.  The cleaning, maintenance and bell staff need to use the guest elevators, therefore, the 3 elevators do get overloaded quite often during the work day.  Think about when one is down!!!   

The Rainbow Tower is different but there is a problem with them also when it is busy.  First of all they do have a service elevator since it was built as a Hotel with service people.  Second they have an Elevator Control System that is new and has its own set of challenges.  When you want to call the elevator to pick you up you select the floor you want to go to and the elevator system responds with an elevator Letter.  The elevator system schedules which elevator will come to pick you up as it has for other people.  Therefore, when you get in the elevator your floor is already selected and will stop at your selected floor.  Great right.  Well how does the elevator know how many in your party?   What if you and others that are using that elevator pushed the floor with 5 or 6 people in your party.  The elevator will be overcrowded.  So much for a smart elevator system which is the same as the one in Grand Islander.


----------



## slip (Dec 27, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> That is a Lagoon Tower problem.  Since the Lagoon Tower was the Lagoon Apartments when it was built there is no service elevator.  The cleaning, maintenance and bell staff need to use the guest elevators, therefore, the 3 elevators do get overloaded quite often during the work day.  Think about when one is down!!!
> 
> The Rainbow Tower is different but there is a problem with them also when it is busy.  First of all they do have a service elevator since it was built as a Hotel with service people.  Second they have an Elevator Control System that is new and has its own set of challenges.  When you want to call the elevator to pick you up you select the floor you want to go to and the elevator system responds with an elevator Letter.  The elevator system schedules which elevator will come to pick you up as it has for other people.  Therefore, when you get in the elevator your floor is already selected and will stop at your selected floor.  Great right.  Well how does the elevator know how many in your party?   What if you and others that are using that elevator pushed the floor with 5 or 6 people in your party.  The elevator will be overcrowded.  So much for a smart elevator system which is the same as the one in Grand Islander.



This is the same system we have on our apartment building.There are 3 elevators there and it’s not as busy so it works fine.

The problem at HHV now is they only want two people or one party per elevator. Some people tell others that they are fine riding with more people and say they can get on if they like. Most people are getting in.

The other issue Is when there is a long line on the beach side and another line on the front desk side, there is no order of how to go. Many times When you get an elevator, it has to stop 5 times when there is only one or two party’s in there.


----------



## slip (Dec 27, 2020)

Beautiful morning today.


----------



## slip (Dec 27, 2020)

Half a Rainbow today.


----------



## slip (Dec 27, 2020)

Getting closer.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 27, 2020)

Time to go out in search of that pot 'o gold at the end of it!

Looks like you had a delightful Christmas break from everyday life in paradise! I know it's tough, but keep hanging in there!

Jim


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 27, 2020)

slip said:


> This is the same system we have on our apartment building.There are 3 elevators there and it’s not as busy so it works fine.
> 
> The problem at HHV now is they only want two people or one party per elevator. Some people tell others that they are fine riding with more people and say they can get on if they like. Most people are getting in.
> 
> The other issue Is when there is a long line on the beach side and another line on the front desk side, there is no order of how to go. Many times When you get an elevator, it has to stop 5 times when there is only one or two party’s in there.



Slip which system do you have in your apartment building.  The Lagoon Tower one or the Rainbow Tower one?


----------



## slip (Dec 27, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Slip which system do you have in your apartment building.  The Lagoon Tower one or the Rainbow Tower one?



Rainbow tower one.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 27, 2020)

slip said:


> Rainbow tower one.





slip said:


> This is the same system we have on our apartment building.There are 3 elevators there and it’s not as busy so it works fine.
> 
> The problem at HHV now is they only want two people or one party per elevator. Some people tell others that they are fine riding with more people and say they can get on if they like. Most people are getting in.
> 
> The other issue Is when there is a long line on the beach side and another line on the front desk side, there is no order of how to go. Many times When you get an elevator, it has to stop 5 times when there is only one or two party’s in there.



Are you saying there are long long to get on the elevators at the Rainbow Tower right now?  I never experienced that.   Even though we have only stayed there about 3 times I would go over there all the time for ice before the ice machine was installed in the Lagoon Tower and never had lines.  It must be due to buttons being pushed for floors but people are not getting on the elevators with other people due to coronavirus social distancing so the elevators are going up as if they are filled with people for the 5 stops that you mentioned but some people didn't get on for some of the floors slowing the entire system down since the same people that didn't get on still need to push the floor buttons again.


----------



## slip (Dec 27, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Are you saying there are long long to get on the elevators at the Rainbow Tower right now?  I never experienced that.   Even though we have only stayed there about 3 times I would go over there all the time for ice before the ice machine was installed in the Lagoon Tower and never had lines.  It must be due to buttons being pushed for floors but people are not getting on the elevators with other people due to coronavirus social distancing so the elevators are going up as if they are filled with people for the 5 stops that you mentioned but some people didn't get on for some of the floors slowing the entire system down since the same people that didn't get on still need to push the floor buttons again.



Yes, long lines at the Rainbow tower at the lobby. Some is because the elevators are stopping at floors because people can’t get on since they are only allowing 2 per elevator. A larger number of the same party can get on obviously.

But when groups come from checkin there is a line on that side. Then there is a line on the beach side, no one knows when to go up and push the buttons.

Lines on the lobby side went into the other room and on the beach side the line was going down to the ramp.

It’s not like that all day but I had seen it like that many times during my stay. The lines did move along but it was slow and there was a lot of confusion.

As an example, when I went down to get dinner. The lines were about 12 different parties on both the beach and the lobby side. When I came back with my food 20 minutes later. I was on the lobby side and I was third in line and there were about the same on then beach side. 

Social distancing was some times followed. Many people were telling other groups they could get on their elevator if they didn’t mind being with other people. Most went , saying they all came here with negative tests.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 28, 2020)

slip said:


> Yes, long lines at the Rainbow tower at the lobby. Some is because the elevators are stopping at floors because people can’t get on since they are only allowing 2 per elevator. A larger number of the same party can get on obviously.
> 
> But when groups come from checkin there is a line on that side. Then there is a line on the beach side, no one knows when to go up and push the buttons.
> 
> ...



That is ridiculous.  They need an elevator monitor!  But with the elevator control system deciding what elevators will go to which floors without regard to those that are abiding by the coronavirus restrictions and those that are willing to go on the elevators together together I am not sure how that can work.  For instance when you mentioned that some people will go on with others on the same elevator what floors are they going to?  If they are going to the same floor that would work.  But if they need to go to a different floor then that floor needs to be pushed, but if the system could assign that floor to a different elevator.


----------



## slip (Dec 28, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> That is ridiculous.  They need an elevator monitor!  But with the elevator control system deciding what elevators will go to which floors without regard to those that are abiding by the coronavirus restrictions and those that are willing to go on the elevators together together I am not sure how that can work.  For instance when you mentioned that some people will go on with others on the same elevator what floors are they going to?  If they are going to the same floor that would work.  But if they need to go to a different floor then that floor needs to be pushed, but if the system could assign that floor to a different elevator.



What happens is, that 4 groups would hit what floor they have to go to and the elevator would give them all the A elevator. But you can only have one group go up so the elevator stops at each of those floors. But if the one group going on offers others to come on, their floor was already in the system because they had entered their floor already.

I was riding with one person and he said it is a simple fix. All they have to do is only allow one or two floor entries and then the system should select the next elevator. That does make sense but I don’t know if it’s that easy. I think he said he was a programmer.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 28, 2020)

slip said:


> What happens is, that 4 groups would hit what floor they have to go to and the elevator would give them all the A elevator. But you can only have one group go up so the elevator stops at each of those floors. But if the one group going on offers others to come on, their floor was already in the system because they had entered their floor already.
> 
> I was riding with one person and he said it is a simple fix. All they have to do is only allow one or two floor entries and then the system should select the next elevator. That does make sense but I don’t know if it’s that easy. I think he said he was a programmer.



What you mentioned they are currently doing certainly will slow down the elevators since each trip will be making unnecessary stops as I mentioned in my 11:31 post last night.


----------



## slip (Dec 28, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> What you mentioned they are currently doing certainly will slow down the elevators since each trip will be making unnecessary stops as I mentioned in my 11:31 post last night.


 
It does and the chaos trying to get an elevator doesn’t help either. It was. As but it definitely didn’t change our stay much. We had a great time and we are really glad we took advantage of the opportunity to go.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 28, 2020)

slip said:


> It does and the chaos trying to get an elevator doesn’t help either. It was. As but it definitely didn’t change our stay much. We had a great time and we are really glad we took advantage of the opportunity to go.



That is the important thing.  You enjoyed your mini vacation.  When we are in Hawaii we take little things that would upset us at home as nothing since we enjoy being in the warm, sunny, nice weather all year long, with stunning ocean views and beautiful greenary and mountains so much.  Danny Couch a Hawaiian Performer that we know and love very much wrote and performs some songs that say how we feel:  "I Love Hawaii", "Hawaii My Paradise", and "These Islands".  If you ever get to see him he is a treat and the songs tell how we feel.


----------



## slip (Dec 28, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> That is the important thing.  You enjoyed your mini vacation.  When we are in Hawaii we take little things that would upset us at home as nothing since we enjoy being in the warm, sunny, nice weather all year long, with stunning ocean views and beautiful greenary and mountains so much.  Danny Couch a Hawaiian Performer that we know and love very much wrote and performs some songs that say how we feel:  "I Love Hawaii", "Hawaii My Paradise", and "These Islands".  If you ever get to see him he is a treat and the songs tell how we feel.



I know his work but I haven’t seen him yet. I will when I get the chance.

Yes, that’s how the elevator was, an annoyance. But I did get lucky each time I was going up so that helped some too.


----------



## JerseyDeb (Dec 30, 2020)

This is bringing back sweet memories!  We spent the first 3 nights of our Hawaiian Honeymoon at the Hilton Rainbow Tower 36 plus years ago!   One of our best upgrades ever. When we checked in the clerk asked if we were honeymooners and upgraded us to a corner room with one balcony facing the Pacific and the other balcony facing Diamondhead!  I still remember thinking I'd died and gone to heaven!
Enjoy your stay and the memories!!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 30, 2020)

slip said:


> I know his work but I haven’t seen him yet. I will when I get the chance.
> 
> Yes, that’s how the elevator was, an annoyance. But I did get lucky each time I was going up so that naked some too.


Slip you need to clean up this last post.  It makes it sound like you got lucky each time you were going up sometimes you were NAKED!


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Slip you need to clean up this last post.  It makes it sound like you got lucky each time you were going up sometimes you were NAKED!



Thanks for that, darn autocorrect. I looked at that and didn’t really remember what word I wanted there. Thanks again.


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2020)

JerseyDeb said:


> This is bringing back sweet memories!  We spent the first 3 nights of our Hawaiian Honeymoon at the Hilton Rainbow Tower 36 plus years ago!   One of our best upgrades ever. When we checked in the clerk asked if we were honeymooners and upgraded us to a corner room with one balcony facing the Pacific and the other balcony facing Diamondhead!  I still remember thinking I'd died and gone to heaven!
> Enjoy your stay and the memories!!



We were married in 1984 so we must be close.


----------

